# Bumper Scuff Marks



## Nel1333 (Mar 13, 2012)

My car is a 3 series with a scuff mark on the lower quarter of the plastic bumper, some of the scratches have 1 mm ridges, please see photo below;



Firstly I clay the area which got rid of the paint marks, then wet sanded using 2500 grit paper, then 600 grit for the deeper ridges. I then tried polishing with my DA which didn't do a lot except get quite hot! I think some of the ridges may have a bit of polish in now, im not sure.

I Have chipex kit could I try touching up the deeper scratches with paint and layer it on then polish with a heavier cutting pad.

Or do I need to sand right back, use filler, paint then laquer.
If this is the case what filler do I need to use and will I need primer as well?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Try you chipex kit, if you're not happy with the results you can look into alternative options. 

Remember, it's on the bottom of the bumper and unless everyone lays on the floor, it won't be seen.


----------



## Nel1333 (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

1mm ridges are pretty deep and i would image it has gouged the plastic beneath the paint, short of filling and respraying i think the chipex kit is your best bet.

You'll need to do a fair few layers with the chipex to fill the deeper scratches so be careful with the finishing liquid as it is very easy to remove all the paint you've already put on, probably best to leave it a a fair while (24 hours or so) between layers to allow it to set.

good luck


----------



## Nel1333 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot, I just went and had a go this afternoon. Did 2 layers of paint over the scratches and looks a lot better. You can't see the scratches that easily now but the ridges are still there. It is no where as noticeable as before but you can see the sanding area where I wet sanded. I had touched this up but the blending liquid took this all off!. Will give it another go with my DA next week. As its at the bottom of the bumber you don't notice it too much now ☺


----------

